# Night riding



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

I've seen a couple of websites/groups that do these late night rides. Anyone into these? Would love to know a little more about them and who they really are designed for. 

I'm a new road bike rider (longest ride is 35 miles) and not particularly fast.

stevo


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Midnight Madness*

Here's a little sumpin' down Sandy Eggo way 

http://midnightmadness.sandiegohostels.org/


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

www.midnightridazz.com

www.bikeboom.com

Ride On!!!


----------

